# Boot Camp ne propose pas d'installer windows



## jojo3117 (24 Mars 2020)

Bonsoir à tous, 
je dispose d'un MBP sous Mac os mojave. J'avais déjà fait l'opération boot camp pour l'utiliser en dual boot mais après quelques changements (confinement), je me suis redécidé à installer windows (dark souls 3 et Halo MCC). Or lors de la préparation, tout se passe bien, je créer ma clé USB bootable et le logiciel de prise en charge est bien téléchargé. Mais impossible d'installer windows. Alors que la dernière fois que je l'avais installé tout s'était bien déroulé. L'option est grisée et non cochable comme indiqué sur la photo jointe. Est-ce que c'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un ? 
Merci pour votre retour, j'ai cherché un peu partout sans vraiment trouver un sujet similaire.


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2020)

C'est bien, mais est-ce que tu as déjà créé par le passé une partition Windows ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue, car on n'a aucune information de ton Mac, de la versions en cours de macOS. Pour y voir clair, tu peux lancer le Terminal, faire un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée, puis en donnant le résultat en sélectionnant dans la fenêtre de ta réponse cette icône... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...puis les balises </> Bloc de code en collant le résultat dans la fenêtre.


----------



## jojo3117 (24 Mars 2020)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh               999.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data                         249.8 GB   disk1s2
```


Alors pour la capture elle est jointe. Et la réponse du terminal est ci-dessus.
J'avais deja fait une partition windows avant. Mais là je suis passé en full SSD avec 2 disques durs dans le mac, et je souhaite utiliser un disque uniquement pour windows.
Merci.


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2020)

jojo3117 a dit:


> J'avais deja fait une partition windows avant. Mais là je suis passé en full SSD avec 2 disques durs dans le mac, et je souhaite utiliser un disque uniquement pour windows.


Si je comprends bien, tu as 2 SSD en interne dans ton MBP de 2012 ? Si oui, Assistant Boot Camp refusera catégoriquement de procéder à un formatage temporaire en FAT32, il ne supporte pas la présence d'une partition dans un disque dur interne et encore moins la présence d'un disque dur externe.

Si tu as bien 2 SSD en interne et que tu souhaites dédier un SSD pour Windows, alors la solution est là... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...donc tu considères que ton SSD interne qui sera dédié à Windows est bien un externe, ce qui est bien le cas.


----------



## jojo3117 (24 Mars 2020)

Merci beaucoup, oui j'ai 2 SDD dans le MBP,mais je ne peux ejecter mon disque dur interne, l'option n'est pas proposée dans l'utilitaire de disque. Photo en pj.


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2020)

jojo3117 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, oui j'ai 2 SDD dans le MBP,mais je ne peux ejecter mon disque dur interne, l'option n'est pas proposée dans l'utilitaire de disque. Photo en pj.


J'en étais sûr et dans ce cas là, tu ne pourras jamais éjecter ce second disque dur le temps qu'Assistant Boot Camp prépare la partition temporaire en FAT32 dans le SSD interne. Si tu tiens vraiment à faire l'installation dans le SSD interne, tu devras déclipser le petit connecteur du second SSD.

Par curiosité, à quoi te sert le second SSD ? Parce que le bon plan est quand même de faire cette alternative que je te propose en fin de réponse #4.


----------



## jojo3117 (25 Mars 2020)

Je vais l'enlever du coup, et l'installer carrément en externe ça facilitera la chose. 
J'étais en SSD/HDD jusqu'a peu, mais je n'avais pas assez de place finalement pour les logiciels sur mac os et lui meme sur SDD, documents sur HDD et 90 Go de Windows sur le HDD. Donc autant dire que c'était assez long de lancer un jeu ou matlab dessus par exemple.


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2020)

jojo3117 a dit:


> J'étais en SSD/HDD jusqu'a peu, mais je n'avais pas assez de place finalement pour les logiciels sur mac os et lui meme sur SDD, documents sur HDD et 90 Go de Windows sur le HDD. Donc autant dire que c'était assez long de lancer un jeu ou matlab dessus par exemple.


Mauvais plan, mais bon ce n'est que mon avis, car en cas de problème sur un disque on perd tout. Sinon, à quoi te sert ce second SSD ?


----------



## sinbad21 (25 Mars 2020)

jojo3117 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, oui j'ai 2 SDD dans le MBP,mais je ne peux ejecter mon disque dur interne, l'option n'est pas proposée dans l'utilitaire de disque. Photo en pj.


Il n’y a aucune raison que tu ne puisses pas l’éjecter, il doit être en cours d’utilisation, par Spotlight par exemple. Demande à Spotlight de ne pas l’indexer pour commencer. Et éjecte-le dans le Terminal, en faisant un diskutil unmountDisk.


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Il n’y a aucune raison que tu ne puisses pas l’éjecter, il doit être en cours d’utilisation, par Spotlight par exemple. Demande à Spotlight de ne pas l’indexer pour commencer. Et éjecte-le dans le Terminal, en faisant un diskutil unmountDisk.


Désolé, mais Assistant Boot Camp le détectera quand même. En fait c'est macOS qui le détectera et lui renverra l'information même si le SSD est éjecté. Oui il sera démonté, mais le port SATA sera occupé et pas vide. Comme ce second SSD est en lieu et place du SuperDrive, il suffit de déclipser le petit connecteur de la carte mère et c'est tout.


----------



## jojo3117 (27 Mars 2020)

> Parce que le bon plan est quand même de faire cette alternative que je te propose en fin de réponse #4.


Alors ta méthode en passant par VirtualBox a très bien marché, mais en bootant sur Windows, je me retrouve sans wifi/bt/haut parleurs, il n'y pas de driver installé ni le logiciel Apple Software Update, tu a eu le même problème ?


----------



## Locke (27 Mars 2020)

jojo3117 a dit:


> Alors ta méthode en passant par VirtualBox a très bien marché, mais en bootant sur Windows, je me retrouve sans wifi/bt/haut parleurs, il n'y pas de driver installé ni le logiciel Apple Software Update, tu a eu le même problème ?


Plus on vous mâche le travail, moins vous faites d'effort. Je m'explique, ici se trouve le tutoriel... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...c'est une chose, une autre est de lire tous les messages et le dernier est bien celui-ci #60. Un tutoriel n'est jamais fini, du moins pour moi, si je trouve un petit truc comme ici en #2, une amélioration, je le mentionnerais, mais à vous de faire un petit effort de lecture.


----------



## jojo3117 (27 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Plus on vous mâche le travail, moins vous faites d'effort. Je m'explique, ici se trouve le tutoriel... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...c'est une chose, une autre est de lire tous les messages et le dernier est bien celui-ci #60. Un tutoriel n'est jamais fini, du moins pour moi, si je trouve un petit truc comme ici en #2, une amélioration, je le mentionnerais, mais à vous de faire un petit effort de lecture.


Et bien non je n'ai pas lu tout les messages, je m'en excuse, je ne suis pas le genre de personne à me faire "mâcher le travail", je vous remercie grandement pour votre aide mais soyez moins condescendant quand même.


----------



## Locke (27 Mars 2020)

jojo3117 a dit:


> Et bien non je n'ai pas lu tout les messages, je m'en excuse, je ne suis pas le genre de personne à me faire "mâcher le travail", je vous remercie grandement pour votre aide mais soyez moins condescendant quand même.


Aucun rapport et prend donc le temps de lire d'autres de mes réponses, je vais à l'essentiel et chacun à son style d'écriture. Eh oui, je maintiens qu'il faut prendre le temps de lire, relire et relire. Sinon, autant que je balance ce tutoriel sur Youtube et basta, comme ça vous n'aurez plus d'informations supplémentaires ! Donc tu connaissais l'utilisation et le fonctionnement du petit logiciel Brigadier ? De plus, dans mon premier message, je mentionne très précisément qu'il peut y avoir des problèmes d'installation des pilotes/drivers si on n'en fait pas le téléchargement avant ou s'il n'est pas possible de le faire depuis Assistant Boot Camp.


----------

